# Can't find harness small enough...HELP!!



## ChocoChiChiMoma (Aug 5, 2012)

We have a bitty baby, she's 3 mths & 1.5 lbs, maybe! We travel a lot and will take her with us and we need something so she can walk a bit when we make stops, but we can't find a harness small enough for her!! She HATES collars and will FREAK out if we put one on her, so I thought a harness would be much better but I can't find one anywhere, except a kitten harness - which doesn't fit like a dog harness & still pulls on her neck. She's just 8in around her girth & most start at 10 in, which swallows her. Does anyone have any suggestions?

Thanks!!!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free...
Melissa


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

What about a ferret harness? People on here seem to have success with them.

At stores like Petco or Petsmart, they have a line specifically for small dogs called Lil Pals. They make very small collars and harnesses, so maybe check there too. 

There are some websites where you can customize collars, like Park Avenue Dogs, but I don't know the smallest size they make. 

She definitely needs a harness instead of a collar- not just because of her preferences but also for her safety. Collars are dangerous for our little babies because they pull on the neck/trachea. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I would definitely look at ferret/kitten harnesses. When Odie was small she fit into a kitten one nicely.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

another suggestion is to have someone make a little harness dress with a D ring.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I used a guinea pig harness for Holly when we first got her.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have a bitty baby too! he is 2 months old and a ferret harness fits him perfectly with room to grow. There is a guinea pig harness available for the next size up that is still smaller than the smallest dog harness I was able to find.

Here is the one that I have. It comes with a leash as well as the harness, I don't love the leash, but I have found that the latch on a dog leash is too heavy to Biscuit and the latch on this one is much lighter. The weight of the latch doesn't pull on the harness the way a puppy leash does so he doesn't even really know he has the leash on.

Oh and I have the size medium.

Comfort Harness from Super Pet - Harnesses and Accessories - Small Pet - PetSmart

I will take a pic of him in it in the morning so you can see how it fits and what it looks like.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is a pic of my little guy in his ferret harness, not a great pic, but he was not having it with the camera today...


----------



## ChocoChiChiMoma (Aug 5, 2012)

That's cute!! I'll have to look at those! THANK YOU for the suggestion!


Sent from my iPad using PG Free...
Melissa


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

You are welcome! Good luck on the harness hunt. I am having all kinds of issues finding stuff in the right sizes so I totally understand.


----------

